# Help me with his clip



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Yuki is very handsome and stately looking in these photos!
Sorry I have no advice re grooming clips - the best I can hope for is to bathe brush and trim nails - all else goes to a pro like yourself!
I do think Yuki would look wonderful with a modified kind of German clip - especially since you are still growing out his topknot anyway. Is there any reason why you can't just let him have a slight pom on his tail anyway? Kind of Yuki's spin on the German clip? 

P.S. I really like his short ears - very manly looking!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I've always been a fan of the Town and Country, I think Yuki could wear it well. I always liked the saved areas shaved really close and the fluffy areas really fluffy but you could do any combinations of more or less fluffy to suit your style. 

I also think I kind of like the Scandinavian. I haven't completely decided but I think Hazel might end up in some kind of modified Scandi. I think it is an easy cut to tweak to exactly what you want. 

I did find this picture and I like this cut well. I didn't agree with how the website had it listed so I'm just going to link the picture. I think Yuki would look cute in a cut like this but shorter. 









I'd call it a Modified Town and Country.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments and suggestions!

I want to keep his fluffy tail mainly because I get nasty comments from family members about his tail being cut short lol. My sisters give me all kind of rude comments about it and are constantly saying "his tail is ugly/gross because you shave the ring around the bottom and it looks stupid...I should shave it up a lot higher so it has a ball on the end". When I say I am going to turn it into a carrot tail they are like ewh gross, don't do that. So no matter what I do they aren't happy lol. But I do like the pom tail, I think its cute when he wags his tail. It still has a lot of growing to do but its getting there!

I like the town and country idea...maybe I'll take his body down quite a bit shorter his next grooming and leave his legs alone to keep growing. I like the drastic look of the fluffy legs and short body.

Next winter I want to try a modified scandinavian (with short ears) when he has his adult coat. He is still 50% puppy hair...only adult hair on back of neck, shoulder, back and starting down his hind legs. The rest of him is still very soft.

The pic I attached is what I originally wanted to grow him into and I really, really like it (so does my bf)...I think it looks super masculine. But wouldn't it look a bit goofy/unbalanced with a pom tail? My bf doesn't really like the drastic angulation on the hind end so I may just leave it rounded off as it already is, or maybe just slightly angle it.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I like that but the way they have his backend scissored makes his tail look set horribly high. It is a nice clip but that tail is distracting. 

But I think a Pom would look ok on that tail with rounder hips. 

Looks kinda like a show puppy clip but with shaved ears.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought the same thing about his hindend. Something looked off to me. 

Tomorrow I'm planning on grooming him so I'll work on the body while his neck slowlyyyyyy grows to where I want it. His shoulder/neck hair at the longest point is probably 4 inches long, but it feels like it isn't growing lol. I guess its just the waiting game for now.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

He looks great. Tomorrow poor Sully will probably be stripped down as he hasn't been groomed since couple days before Thanksgiving, he looked beautiful, and with all the rain, wet, mud, etc., plus the 3 week rush between holidays, he never got his Christmas groom.  And tonight I discovered his neck is badly matted, and who knows what else. Oh well, it will come off and it will grow back, and with holidays over we can get back to our usual grooming routine. Amazing what 5 weeks can do....


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you!!

Oh no, that stinks having to shave him down. How old is Sully now? I feel like Yuki's coat change hasn't effected his overall coat condition what so ever...no matting but definitely coarser hair is appearing and he is getting darker. He is 9 months old so I'm assuming he is starting to go through it...maybe its just starting? Or maybe I got lucky? And he's lucky if I brush him every 2 days...sometimes I'm just so busy I don't get around to it. Atticus I never have to brush, he just doesn't mat. I only really brush him on grooming/bath day one a week or every other week. His hair texture is awesome (not for a poodle) because it never matts. 

I'm going to groom him now so I will be back in a few hours with pictures! I'm going to use the Pantene volume shampoo recommended by Arreau so I'm excited to see how well it works for him.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't wait for the pictures, Michelle!

I agree that the clip pictured above would look awesome on Yuki and if the hind end is rounded more I think a pom tail will blend in beautifully. 

Looking forward to seeing the result of your effort today! 

P.S. I also think Yuki is as well-formed as the dog in that picture and inf act, if anything, I think Yuki is slightly more square! Handsome boy!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

He has a lovely head and nice thick coat. I could pick on him a little bit with his low tail set (just a smidgen) but then so is Jack's. You can take his hair down even lower in front of his tail to make his tail set appear higher. 

He's gotten so big! <3


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Kind of bummed with todays hair cut...he looks a bit front heavy to me? His neck hair is still growing so maybe thats why it looks weird to me...plus he's standing under himself in the front. He also needs more chest and I could probably shave down the front of his neck a bit more to make it look cleaner.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I like it.... Very similar to Willow.  his front may be heavy... But it is hard to tell.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I like it a lot! You did a great job. His tail looks nice and is well balanced with his groom. 

I like his short ears. They make him look very manly. 

Overall, 2 thumbs up!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Beautiful!! But yea, a bit heavy on front. You didn't shave on his neck? That might help. His shoulder area looks thick, perhaps if you take it down a bit that will help with the front?

I love German trims on other dogs, but dont' want to do it on Sully, love fluffy ears. But who knows, if I don't get him groomed soon, he may end up with a German.  
Didn't get to him today, since I only got couple hours sleep last night, didn't have energy to throw him into the mix for grooms. Oh well, always tomorrow, or the day after or the day after and by then it will be a buzzzzzz for sure. 

Again, your guy looks great, love his rear and tail. Just a bit tweaking here and there, my favorite thing to do, relaxing for me, and he will be perfect.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I think he looks great! He's such a pretty color! I think if you shave his neck a bit more and take a little off the shoulders it will help. I'm by no means an expert (I mean really not an expert) but I just put Hans in a german not that long ago, and the first attempt came out looking too front heavy to me, so that's what I did and it helped. Of course, I also managed to mess up his topknot a little somehow, so now I have to fix that.....And I feel like I have to do it before Wednesday when he goes to get a rabies shot since the vet has poodles and always comments on how good he looks. I don't want him looking funny, poor guy. 

I kind of want to gradually grow Hans from a German into a Scandi, but it may have to be next winter. We are in FL and it has been warm lately...if the weather keeps up like this he will need a summer haircut soon.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback/suggestions, I appreciate it!

I didn't shave very far down his throat/neck because he has a "turkey neck" so I don't really like to show it off lol. But it looks a bit too full without shaving it so I might have to do that tomorrow morning when I have the energy to tweak the rest of him. He was such a good boy, and SO much hair came off I was in shock. I last gave him a hair cut the day before Thanksgiving and on his body over half an inch was coming off and I was not expecting that (I used the same length as last time), so I had even more work than I anticipated with scissoring and I just didn't have the energy anymore to play around after almost 3 hours spent grooming him. So I'm leaving it be for now...I'll get to it in the morning. I think shaving down his neck/throat will help a lot with the front end.

I want his neck very, very full into his shoulder (want to put him into a scandinavian next) so there is kind of an awkward slope there in the meantime until that hair fills in. Maybe I'll tweak it a little more so it blends in nicer. I just hate cutting off hair that I'm trying to grow...because he will be curly in a few days you wont even be able to see the awkward shoulder/neck slope. Plus he stands roach-backed on the table so it looks great on the table and once he's off and walking around normal it looks goofy...so annoying!! lol


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I love his color too! When I got him he was lightening, and now he is darkening again. His face, ears, front of tk, and legs are all lighter than the rest of him, but even they are starting to darken a bit too. I could see the darker color growing out while drying today. He got a whole lot darker after this hair cut...the photos I posted at the beginning of the thread were taken within the last week and he had frosted tips on his hair and now that they are cut off his color is completely different. 

This is from summer


That photo makes me laugh because his face and head look so grown up and then you look at the rest of him and his pudgy, awkward puppy body. Its crazy how they change!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

If you are also wanting to grow him into a Scandinavian, have you thought about leaving him a little longer all the way back to where the jacket would be for the Scandinavian? Then it could blend more gradually into his shoulder and it might balance it out, if that makes sense. When I groomed Hans right before Christmas I did that because I was toying with the idea of the Scandinavian, but then I thought about how hot it is (still in the 80s here) and how much he likes to swim, and I didn't want to deal with that much hair so I cut it off into his regular German. It looked good, though. I wish I had taken a picture.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah that makes sense. I was thinking that while grooming him and said ah what the heck I'll try and blend it from the shoulder, since it shouldn't be to hard to grow into a scandi from that point...wish I would have done it lol. I'm not even sure if we will be able to grow him into one before Spring gets here and I have to shave him down. That might be next Fall/Winter's project...but I would like to do it now. I have too many plans and not enough hair lol


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Omigosh! I think it turned out wonderfully! He looks so handsome and refined! LOVE the ears and tail!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

nifty said:


> Omigosh! I think it turned out wonderfully! He looks so handsome and refined! LOVE the ears and tail!


Thank you!! I'm liking it the more I look at it. He gets all kinds of comments when we go out to the store...everyone who walked by was like wow thats a fancy poodle, lol. They all run their fingers through his hair and he soaks up all the attention. 

I also just measured him and he is now 24 inches tall! I can't believe how big he has gotten...he had a random growth spurt and shot up 2 inches.


----------

